# Vampire Diaries



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Calling all you vampire fans! Johnny Thunder here with some TV news&#8230;&#8230;

The CW has ordered a pilot for "Vampire Diaries," based on the series of novels. The story will revolve around a "tragic young heroine who is the object of passion for two vampire brothers -- one good, one evil -- who are at war for her soul and for the souls of her friends, family and other residents of the small town in which she resides."

Kevin Williamson ( "Dawson's Creek" and "Scream") wrote the script. No word on casting yet.

Anyone interested? I'm not 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr...sion/news/e3i60a50594ba7b5639a8b2c504f0143d28


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i'll watch the first episode to see if its any good.i just hope to god that they dont sparkle


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kind of sounds like a soap opera sub-plot


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You know how I feel about this. Crap fests like this is ruining what was once known as Horror. It's being watered down, and given the Disney treatment, much like the original Grimm's fairy tales were way back when for "Family Entertainment."


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Casting has begun!

Sadly, I have a face made for radio......or the internet. 

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9745


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Sadly, I have a face made for radio......or the internet.
> 
> http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=9745


Well, really, JT, you're probably better looking than William Macy and look at all the roles he's had


----------

